# MSE/QMP to charge or not charge?



## Karen Powell (Mar 9, 2009)

I have done a lot of research on ETMLA and I can't find anything about charging a pt for the screening. My boss is wanting to charge a $100 fee for the MSE but I don't think you can do that if the pt decides to not be seen by the doctor if it is a non-emergency. 
I thought if the pt does decide then we can charge them. My boss wants us to use 99211 but we are an ER group and the nurse's are hired by the hospital. How do I find out if I can charge or not?
Please help I have looked everywhere!! thank you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure if you looked here but this is the only thing that "jumped out at me", initially.  Maybe you'll find something more concrete.  Anyone else?

*Page 44 *in the State Operations Manual.


http://www.cms.hhs.gov/EMTALA/


----------

